# Dinner rabbits, Journal



## secuono (Jul 14, 2022)

I'll be using this thread to keep up with my meat rabbitry. 🍖 
I sold out back on 2014 & am now starting again. 

Got an 8-hole stacker, wrapped it in hardware cloth. It came with some bottles, crocks & all pans.



I dug up one cage, a few crocks & bottles that I had saved.


When I went to pickup some rabbits, breeder sold me this cage. 


These are the mutts I saved, rest I put in the fridge/freezer. 


This little squirt,I couldn't leave it behind. Been treating her for ear mites, bloat & general sadness. She's doing great & I'll find a pet home for her soon.


And these are my new Silver Fox brood stock buns. 1 buck, 3 does.
I'll be comparing the mutts to these & decide if any of the mutts will stay or end up in freezer.


----------



## secuono (Jul 14, 2022)

I also dug up this other cage. Using it for travel/temp caging.



And I'm wanting to do nest boxes very differently than most do this time around. Instead of boxes going in, I'll have ones that hook to the door & have a hinge to check on kits.



I'm headed out to pickup several stackers today. They will be joined together to make 4×2ft cages. The removed panels will make new cages, I just need to buy floor wire.


And here are the numbers for 4 of the freezer rabbits. The last two I'll add when I finish them tomorrow.

Two of the bones, spine & ribs, weighs 1.5#.
Four meats + legs, weighs 7# 9oz.
10# 8oz of waste in all; hide, guts, head, feet, tail, organs & the spine+ribs.
18# 1oz of rabbits turned into 7# 9oz of food. IDK what that is in percentage.

Store rabbit, 2.5# on bones, $32. $12.8 per pound.
Live rabbits, 7# 9oz mostly just meat, $30. $3.79 per pound.

Pic of the two done this morning.


----------



## Finnie (Jul 14, 2022)

secuono said:


> Instead of boxes going in, I'll have ones that hook to the door & have a hinge to check on kits.


That is almost exactly how I used to do my Budgie nest boxes, except with wood, of course. Makes checking the nest sooooo much easier!


----------



## murphysranch (Jul 14, 2022)

I've never tried rabbit. I could steel myself  to grow and harvest and I've watched some you tubes on dispatching. 


secuono said:


> 18# 1oz of rabbits turned into 7# 9oz of food. IDK what that is in percentage.


121 oz of finished goods from 289 ounces of raw material = about a 42% yield.


----------



## secuono (Jul 14, 2022)

Finnie said:


> That is almost exactly how I used to do my Budgie nest boxes, except with wood, of course. Makes checking the nest sooooo much easier!



I'm hoping it'll help a lot. No more nest in toilet corner, no sitting on top of it, no taking up her space, no distracting defensive does to check kits & easy on/off.


----------



## secuono (Jul 14, 2022)

murphysranch said:


> I've never tried rabbit. I could steel myself  to grow and harvest and I've watched some you tubes on dispatching.
> 
> 121 oz of finished goods from 289 ounces of raw material = about a 42% yield.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## secuono (Jul 14, 2022)

Got the cages, no wonder they were cheap! $11.36 per hole.
Some need floor patches, most need scrubbing & rust converter used. Some feeder holes to be patched, as they used them for dwarfs and split the holes further.
Some feeders, crocks & a bottle were reusable! Always nice to have less to buy!


----------



## secuono (Jul 14, 2022)

Got 3 bottom holes ready for buns. Will swap that blue doe with the broken buck in the lone stacker. Idk why I put her there, brainfart, I guess. Lol

Using the crocks to catch drips.



All cages will be moved over to the far end, but this'll work for tonight. 


The 4 hole stackers are HUGE! 
Six foot tall!
Top row can't be used in summer, too hot up there!


----------



## secuono (Jul 15, 2022)

Found 2 spray cans of rust converter in storage. Then three spray paint cans, so, lots of work today to get them ready to patch!

Did them a little different. Left loin on bone. One went into freezer, one into pressure cooker for DH's birthday dinner.
2lbs 4oz went into the freezer, didn't get weight on other.


----------



## secuono (Jul 15, 2022)

If it looks like chicken & it tastes like chicken, but it doesn't squak like chicken, it must be rabbit!


----------



## murphysranch (Jul 15, 2022)

someday...


----------



## secuono (Jul 16, 2022)

Ran out of paint...But got 2 bottom floors of the last 3 stackers done. I don't know why it comes in brown...looks like rust, which sucks. Lol




Moving them over to one wall. The last 3 stackers will go into that gap.



Mashed potatoes & pulled rabbit.


----------



## secuono (Jul 16, 2022)

Put most buns at bottom cages to keep cooler.
Once I have buy more paint, I'll temporarily move them again to get that done. Patches added to all finished painted cages.



Then, I did more work on the external nestboxes. Don't have an adult to test it out, so I'll have to wait n see.


----------



## secuono (Jul 17, 2022)

Put flashing up to connect the buildings. Should stop rain & sun from coming in.
Also used random things as trays for now.
I have roof tin I can use, if I figure out how to set it up just right. Not sure that there's enough space to angle it down to the front and use a gutter to catch waste, but I'll try it out and see what happen
s.


----------



## secuono (Jul 18, 2022)

Had to get another scale. Unfortunately, this one's weight choice is on the scale...wtf. I'll have to add little rubber feet so it doesn't touch that danged button!
The other two scales were a dial food and a dial hanging. Food one, them breathing or moving changed the weight a lot or kept the needle bouncing=hard to read. Hanging one had the increments too tiny, so I was occasionally right or off. 
New digital one shows a more stable number and I don’t have to guess.
Gotta get a separate basket for weighing. 


Got the next parts cut out.


----------



## secuono (Jul 18, 2022)

Found my clear tag holders and my plastic cards. So, the clear ones got added. 
Last dude is a 💩. He chews everything and removed his tag immediately. 🙄


----------



## secuono (Jul 19, 2022)

Finished painting the floors. Cut plastic to act as trays. Each panel cuts to 4 pieces. Need a few more.
Have 3 more gutters I can use as well. Though, bottom one will be tricky to deal with. Higher ones can drip into buckets.


----------



## secuono (Jul 19, 2022)

🤔 flashing is too flimsy and sharp. Looks like I'll have to buy urine guards instead of DIYing them. 😑


----------



## secuono (Jul 23, 2022)

One of the sister mutt does has very bad crooked teeth, all 4. Trimmed them down this morning. So, she'll be culled when there's room in the freezer.


----------



## secuono (Jul 27, 2022)

A whole bun is in there, I swear!
Lol. Husband wanted it "like chicken breast". Figured out that meant fully deboned. 😑 Took a bunch of work & lost some meat, but what can ya do?
Beef stew packet. You really can turn it into any meat. Lol. It'll accept whatever flavor you want to use with it.


----------



## secuono (Jul 30, 2022)

Went to pick up two SF sisters from a recommended breeder.
RM14 & RM11.
4mo, 8+ pounds. 9.5-10.5 pound parents.
Still need to join two stackers together. Weather has been horrible though. Hot n humid or hot, humid & raining.


----------



## secuono (Jul 30, 2022)

Put up some fencing & let most of the buns out to burn some energy. 
Grumpy blue sf & antisocial black rex didn't come out, neither the two new girls. 
Some of them know where their hole is. All were easy to get back in.


----------



## secuono (Aug 1, 2022)

Everyone got new cage tags.
Ordered steel flashing to make urine guards. Supposedly stiffer than aluminum, which makes terrible guards.
And contacted klubertanz to start an order of crocks, bottles & feeders.


----------



## secuono (Aug 3, 2022)

Super curious


----------



## secuono (Aug 6, 2022)

Stuff ordered!
Slow going with the urine guards. 
Wanted to join 4 hole stackers, but the clips are heavy duty=hard to remove & too many holes have too much floor patching to be safe.
Cut the 4 tops off to join together instead. 
Got one done, needs a support bar. 2nd one is started.
Might join the 3 hole stackers instead of the 4 hole ones. If I do, those removed panels, plus the ones from the others, will make a 2×4ft cage, totalling 6 2×4ft holes.


----------



## secuono (Aug 6, 2022)

Moved the two big, new SF sisters into the big cage!
Of course, they're snuggled up together instead of using the extra space.


----------



## secuono (Aug 13, 2022)

Got the second 2×4ft done & smaller SF sisters moved in.




I jumped on this stacker!
Same as the first 8-hole.


----------



## secuono (Aug 13, 2022)

Opted for the original plan of joining the huge stackers. The wire is thicker, so it made the most sense.
My hand is not happy...
4ft 9in for the two walls I removed. I'll use the other removed panels to make it one cage.

Finished the stacker joining. Just need support bars for floor. Bought jclips. I hate them. Have to bend the other side for them to correctly curl. 🙄


----------



## secuono (Aug 13, 2022)

Got more work done on the nests.




Eating rabbit a lot these days.
Need to relearn how to fully debone before freezing. As I keep finding bits while eating. Lol. Only crock pot or pressure cooking it, so it falls off the bone like butter on a hot knife! And the meat is always good!




The rabbitry so far.
Need to get the other cages stacked, two high & 3 high.



Getting more of the barn panels down & pallets moved, dodging wasps. Lol. Thinking that having them in a U shape inside the barn will be good. We'll see. Can't let them use up too much sheep space.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 15, 2022)

Looking good.  Well organized....


----------



## secuono (Aug 15, 2022)

Got my Rex!
Getting a 2nd SF buck late in the week. First one isn't handling the heat well, so I want to have a backup.
Little runt has grown, too!


----------



## secuono (Aug 16, 2022)

Supplies came in!


----------



## secuono (Aug 18, 2022)

Bucks


Does


And the doe that'll eat you, so stay out! Always planning her next attack. 
IDK WTF it is about SF, but I haven't had any nast rabbits in any other breed!


----------



## secuono (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes, that very long thing is a tail!
Does


Buck


Bovine...😅



Another moo checking things out.


----------



## secuono (Aug 18, 2022)

I think you guys are sick of the basic meat n taters, but it's still good for me!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 18, 2022)

Sick of meat and 'taters?  No way, lol!


----------



## secuono (Sep 2, 2022)

Beef stew mix, but with rabbit.


Also, kits!
7 live, 1 not. All on wire, one live on ground, 1 stuck in wall.
They ate all the hay, never nested. Moved sister out to her own cage & nest.
Mom pulled more fur this morning and started carrying hay.
Some look fed this morning, others not so much. Time will tell if they'll eat or not.






This morning. Gave more hay again, she stopped. Lol. Hope that means she'll figure out how to feed all of them and not just some.


----------



## secuono (Sep 2, 2022)

All except one look well fed.
My color guesses-
Solids-1 black, 2 blue.
Brokens-3 black, 1 blue.


----------



## secuono (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 4, 2022)

I don't raise rabbit but, having had some as pets, they repro fast! 🤣. You must be planning to sell because there will be way more than you want to butcher and eat!!😲🤣🤣

Local CL posting had rabbit at $7 per lb.


----------



## secuono (Sep 6, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> I don't raise rabbit but, having had some as pets, they repro fast! 🤣. You must be planning to sell because there will be way more than you want to butcher and eat!!😲🤣🤣
> 
> Local CL posting had rabbit at $7 per lb.


Have 5 listed. Rabbits are hard to sell, few want them.


----------



## secuono (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerjan (Sep 6, 2022)

It amazes me how fast they go from little "lumps" to looking like little baby bunnies.... and get fur... and grow.  Looks like the doe is doing a good job of feeding them.


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 6, 2022)

They always sell well at our auctions.   I've eaten rabbit but, cute factor hasn't let me dispatch any.  😊


----------



## secuono (Sep 7, 2022)

They've migrated to the middle of the nest.


----------



## secuono (Sep 11, 2022)

Sold 4 rabbits! Which paid for 5 bags of feed. 

Had a doe kindle, then die. So, I have 7 new babies to hand feed. Keeping them in with #11's kits, mostly for warmth, but if they manage to get any milk from her as well, that'd be great. 

First day-





#11's kits getting big.




Bun-ritto, lol




Newbies with the older kits.




And since there's space, moved rabbits around again. Bucks all in a row now.
Still trying to figure out the pans. The big bottles get in the way, though.


----------



## secuono (Sep 14, 2022)

Lost 4 orphans to the cold last night. 😭
Cat hair mats. No rabbit fur to spare. They're outside by the house with a hothands in the nest, towel and then the 3 survivors on top.


----------



## secuono (Sep 16, 2022)

Ended up loosing 5 in all because of the cold.
Using a hothands now to keep them warm through the night. 
Broken eats well, harli is still fighting it.
Upped breakfast to 4ml today. Feeding 2ml every few hours during the day. 






The other kits are nibbling hay and pellets in their nest.


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2022)

Such a mess. They started suckling, then stopped. They're so confusing!


Luckily, Grumpy SF doe kindled & I was able to put in the 2 orphans. 


But Harli was dehydrated and skinny. Broken was hyper and fed. Luckily, again, Harli finally started to come around & is now fed & happy, too.


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2022)

Grumpy's kits, fat & very interesting colors!


----------



## secuono (Sep 25, 2022)

Last week vs this week posed pics of 11's kits.
They're officially fully out of the nest & eating pellets with mom.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 25, 2022)

secuono said:


> Finished painting the floors. Cut plastic to act as trays. Each panel cuts to 4 pieces. Need a few more.
> Have 3 more gutters I can use as well. Though, bottom one will be tricky to deal with. Higher ones can drip into buckets.
> View attachment 92720View attachment 92721


Love your set up. I know nothing about raising rabbits other than the few cotton tails I found as a kid and then a couple we had as pets when our son was young. And now I want to try rabbit - never had it before.


----------



## secuono (Oct 2, 2022)

Broken orphan left the nest & froze the night temps dipped in 40F.
Everyone else is doing great.
Creep gate added for the older kits.


----------



## secuono (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## secuono (Oct 6, 2022)

Harli also left the nest. No more trying to save orphans, especially not if a doe isn't due within a few days!

Moving the rabbitry into the barn, up onto raised aisle. Warmer, more secure & most importantly, out of the way for my sheep. 

#14 had just 2 kits. Lol.
Waiting on Lynx doe.

Other 4ft will go next to this one. Rest of cages after it.


Stacker on right end has been moved over. Put the mutt doe into a lone cage for now. 



Bucks on far right end.



Grumpy's kits walking around nest.


#14 nest. Tons of fur, but only 2 kits. They're going to be meatballs!


----------



## secuono (Oct 12, 2022)

11's kits at 40 days


----------



## secuono (Oct 12, 2022)

And then posed


----------



## secuono (Oct 12, 2022)

Grumpy's kits


----------



## secuono (Oct 12, 2022)

Finally moved the rest of the stackers!
The 4ft stacker was a b*tch! Omg. It got stuck for like 15min, I need a shower is all I'll say. Lol. Yes, I should of removed a board before trying, but I wasn't so smart to think of that until it was stuck up there. 😅
All does with kits in the 4fts.
The first set of sister SF are still together in the bottom 4ft, hoping one of them kindles before its too cold!
Thinking of moving the buck's closer to the left. They're so far away...lol.


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 12, 2022)

I like the tan colored kit in the second litter.  Is it friendly?  Seems to be more curious.


----------



## secuono (Oct 21, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I like the tan colored kit in the second litter.  Is it friendly?  Seems to be more curious.


They're all a little squirrely, as mom won't let me hang out with them. Lol. But they all do come up to sniff when the door is open.


----------



## secuono (Oct 21, 2022)

Got & put up little baskets for hay. 




Grumpy's kits when they were 25 days old. All but one seem to be does.


----------



## secuono (Oct 21, 2022)

11's black kit. Didn't pose last time, did much better this time. Lol. But still not a great shape.



Got tired of filling zillions of crocks for the oldest litter.
Wired a metal crock off set from a corner and strapped a big water bottle into it.
I'll have to find a way to make replacing easy, but at least one litter isn't using all of the freaking crocks any more!

Idk why they don't make metal bottle cups. So annoying. Rabbits eat plastic. Like these-




Mutt doe had 6 kits yesterday!!
3 brokens, 3 solids.

There's a screamer. Anyone had one of those before? 
Only had that happen when they fall from cage or reheated from cold, but these were all warm, fed & in the nest. Seems like too much stimulation causes it to start screaming. 😅
Mom is protective of her jumping beans, so just group pics for now.
The Lynx mom calmed down after a few days, so, hoping miss mutt also chills out soon.

Screamer-


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2022)

Getting closer to dinner size.
Weights on 11's kits-
7wks, 2 days.


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2022)

14's two huge babies & the transplant from Lynx. Her two have been hopping out of the nest today.


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2022)

Lynx's kits-


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2022)

More of Lynx's kits-
These two have brown around ears, nose, neck, eyes.


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2022)

Grumpy's kits' weights-
4wk, 3 days.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 23, 2022)

Now there's my problem...toooooo cute!!   

They'd not be harvested --- only hugged. LOL. It's somewhere between soft fur and twitchy nose that I melt. 🤗


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 23, 2022)

@Mini Horses ... me too.  I love the coat on the Rex rabbits, wanted real bad to raise some just for the skins... and KNOW I cannot kill them.  Maybe because of "rescuing" the ones  my brothers had as kids and only halfway took care of so my mom said they were mine and my brothers no longer had any right to them.  The little Dutch rabbits with the belts... and ever since, I just could not get to the killing stage.  I would love to raise them if I could find a place to get them processed.  Just not me going to kill them.  I could skin them once they were dead, have skinned all sorts of animals over the years... Although I can do it, I don't like killing the chickens... But with them it is the mess to pluck and all that is the thing that puts me off... Done lots of them over the years but not wanting to do them now.  If I had a plucker I think it would be fine... dunking and plucking is just a messy job...gutting is easy after that.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 23, 2022)

We're so alike with both animals. 😁. Plus those feathers stink. 🤨


----------



## secuono (Oct 26, 2022)

First pure SF litter born!
She must of felt bad for not having any last time, because she had 11!!!
Tons of fur and in the nest. *phew!*
And one chocolate??
I think light blacks or could those be blue? Probably not. We'll see.
Now to 🤞🤞🤞 that she can feed them all!












The other litters.
View attachment 94173


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 26, 2022)

WOW....that's a pile of wiggles.😂


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 26, 2022)

The new litter  kits all look really nice and plump in the picture... hoping that she can feed them also... 
The others look like they are growing good.


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2022)

Down to 10 kits, she lost the runt.

Nests for 14 & lynx were removed Saturday. 

Pedigreed SF buck & amber buck will be culled on Tuesday & Wednesday. No one wanted them as pets, so their time is up.
Still trying to pet out the mini rex choc doe. She eats almost nothing, so she's kind of the pet of the group.
Mutt doe might be culled, depending on how her kits grow out.
Amber Rex is due Thursday. Gave her PM hay & she started gathering it. So, hung up a nest for her toni
ght.

On Sunday, Amber moved all of the hay out of the nest & into a corner. Then exploded fur everywhere!!
Cleaned out nest, put new hay in and moved loose fur into it. Left half of her fur/hay nest out there & gave more hay, in case she has them in there vs the nestbox.

8wk, 1 day, eldest litter-


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2022)

Tuesday- That first SF buck has now been fed to the LGDs. Didn't save any meat from him.
Going to debone the other, so waiting until tomorrow to cull him. I don't want to put the bones & other parts in the fridge overnight.
Saved his pelt to tan it. Will save the other buck's pelt, too.



As far as the SF due Monday, I don't believe that she's preg. Bred her to SF buck & removing nest.

The amber Rex is due Thursday. She's not eating much, so I'm hoping for kits in her nest.


Wednesday- And now the rex buck is in the fridge. Deboned it like a chef does, or rather, tried to. Gave up on the last front leg, too much work! Knife was new & sharp, so it was easier, but still takes forever.
Pelt in the freezer. Gotta buy more salt & alum to tan them.




Lynx kits are still looney, while grumpy's kits are squiggly, but not freaking out. And the 2 sf kits w/transplant, one sf black kit(doe) likes me, the transplant(buck) bolts. And the other sf kit is a cage climber and a bolter. It's a buck.


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2022)

Played musical cages this morning. First litter was split into two cages, bucks n does. Then 11 was moved to Mutty's cage, as she's not preg. She was rebred to the SF buck. Mutty & kits were moved to 11's cage.


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2022)

After that, all buns out of nests were posed & pics taken.
1st litter Bucks-


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2022)

1st litter Does-




The two from 14, a buck & a doe-


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2022)

Lynx's kits-
Phone over did the brightness, so they're washed out.


----------



## secuono (Nov 3, 2022)

Grumpy's kits-
Such long, fluffy fur! 🤔


----------



## secuono (Nov 4, 2022)

Amber had her kits!
8 of them! She moved all of the fur & hay around her cage into the nest, then pulled more fur!


----------



## secuono (Nov 4, 2022)

Getting the winter crocks in place. Gotta fence them in bc they love to flip them & hurl them all over the place.
4 done, 3 ready to install, several more to go.


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2022)

Sunday-
I need a better way to weigh them or at least, a stand for the bin, because I can't read what it says!

8 days between weigh-ins.

Almost 5# for my big girl! She has the best profile shape. Going to keep her.

Whitefoot has the best shape of the bucks & is 2nd biggest in group. Thinking of keeping him for now. If a faster buck is in another litter, he'll be replaced.

9wks and 3~ are almost 5#.




Forgot to get live weight & before deboning weight.


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2022)

Yesterday-

14's kits-

Sort of figured out the scale issue.



Lynx kits-


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2022)

Mutty's kits-


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2022)

Grumpy's kits-


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 8, 2022)

They are really growing good.  The last group are kinda cute with their ears "too big" for their bodies... I know they will grow into the ears... but they are cute. Well, they are the ones before your last post... Mutty's kits.
Looks like they are putting on a good carcass for you for eating.


----------



## secuono (Nov 8, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> They are really growing good.  The last group are kinda cute with their ears "too big" for their bodies... I know they will grow into the ears... but they are cute. Well, they are the ones before your last post... Mutty's kits.
> Looks like they are putting on a good carcass for you for eating.



Saw velveteen lop kits on FB the other week.
Ears are almost normal size at birth, then just shoot out!
They're hilarious looking.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 10, 2022)

secuono said:


> Saw velveteen lop kits on FB the other week.
> Ears are almost normal size at birth, then just shoot out!
> They're hilarious looking.
> View attachment 94391View attachment 94392View attachment 94393


Wow, what a difference the way the ears grew on those kits.... they do look about normal at tiny babies... "pinocchio ears"


----------



## secuono (Nov 12, 2022)

Got new weights today, but scale isn't accurate. May need a perfectly flat & level place for it to sit.
They don't make hanging scales that are meant for under 20#, so gotta make this thing work.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 11th-
And weight dates are off.
Had zero time yesterday.
Then it's storming today, so wet, cold then hot n muggy, dark all day even with lights.

So, weights will be tomorrow, for 7 of the 8 litters!

Gotta also wean Grumpy's kits, as they're 7wks & 2 days old.

Busy day tomorrow. I don't expect any of the butcher kits to be a bit over 5# this week, but the two keepers should be at least 5# tomorrow. I want them a bit over because feed & water in the digestive tract takes up a bit of weight.


Nov 12th-
Got weights, but when I started on the heaviest litter, I noticed scale was way off. 3# when it should of been mid to high 4s!
Ugh. Now idk if everyone's weight is accurate or if I have to redo it.

I've bought several different hanging digital scales, they all fail in 6-12mo! Kept in the house, clean, fresh batteries, but still die. Idk if it's worth it to try the $50+ ones or not. I hate these table scales.

Redid weights on two litters. But first, I built a shelf, the most level thing in the barn.
I need a shorter stand for the clear bowl.





Previous week's weigh-ins vs newest of today. They make more sense now.


Not going to redo the other litter weights. Will just wait for next week.

SF of 10-



Mutty's kits-



Grumpy's kits-


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Oldest kits-






Nov 15th-

"Rex bucks."

Things started to sound scammy, so this is a no-go.


Still waiting on SF breeder.
And waiting on a few different Rex breeders, through FB as well, for what they may have available in several weeks.


In other news. May have a home for the choc mini rex doe, finally! Sure hope they show up & take her!



Nov 16th-
Swapped cages, Grumpy with the smaller black SF half sister. She's due Saturday.

Need a nice day to cut up and join cages for more 2×4ft pens so i can stop swapping cages.



Nov 18th-
Swapped smaller SF's nest for a metal walled one, as she was ripping the cardboard off. 🙄

Saw 24" pans at TSC and decided to see if they'll fit. They did! Just need 18 more of them....Last two stackers are about an inch too narrow to fit them, so I'll have to find the weird white trays the company uses or something else. Just missing one of those. They're Pointer Hill cages.

Also, decided to get bread pans for water vs the bowls. We'll see which work best.



Amber's kits, always keeping themselves in a cloud!


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 19th-
I wonder if the freezing temps & being "out of water" has affected some. 🤔
Sexed most of them, too.
Two of the broken black does are pretty similar in size, looks like I'll be posing them again and deciding if I still like the slightly darker one.
One buck is ready for freezer! He's black, the one that has a terrible shape and always does bizarre things when trying to pose him. 🙄


Gotta remember to weigh her kits first. She bit me because I smelled like others. 🤦🏽‍♀️





Nov 20th-
Keep filling smaller SF's cage with hay. She made a little hole in the hay in the nest, but not seeing any real pregnancy behaviors. Added fur to the hole and waiting again. 🤞 Hoping they don't freeze...20s each night last week & this week.




Nov 21st-
I don't think she's pregnant.
Grumpy is due Friday. Will swap them back if the other doesn't kindle soon.

Sold the mini choc doe, finally!

Looks like I'll have to butcher Wednesday. But warm, so I'll have to get some cages joined that day, too.



Nov 22nd-
Grumpy's kits that I'm listing.
I'll keep watching how the other three grow and pick the best doe.




Still nothing from the smaller SF doe. Going to list her. Trying to stay much more serious about culling & only keeping the best.

The pedigreed buck seems to have a partial s.p. Another con on his list. Will definitely replace him once I find a new one.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 23rd-
SF had kits all over the place, ate them, no fur, no nest, frozen as stone, so didn't try to revive the least eaten one. Have someone interested in her, so going to go through with it if they still want her.

Sold 7 kits!
Only have 2 left of the older litter to butcher today. Blue buck and broken black doe. She's the other I was debating on which is best. She seems to have a slightly worse topline, so she's going.
All four of the 2nd litter sold. The 3 does I kept, I'll watch their growth & shape.

I think I'm going to turn one of those 5ft cages into a holding cage for sale buns...because there wasn't much room today.



2nd litter, 3 does to watch. Black might win.





Amber's kits-
Cleaned out their nest after pics. Same with the big litter of SF.



The 2 others from the 1st litter are now in the freezer.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 26th-
Quick recap before I get confused & lost.

11's kits are 12wks, 2 days. A buck & doe were kept, buck n doe sent to freezer, rest sold.

Grumpy's kits are 9wks, 3 days. Three does were kept to watch, rest sold.

14's kits are 7wks, 4 days. A buck & doe, kept back to compare to next litter. Weaning today.

Lynx's kits are 7wks, 2 days. Weaning today. 5 does, 1 buck.

Mutty's kits 5wks, 2 days.

Larger SF/64's kits 4wks, 3 days. Started leaving nest a week ago.

Amber's kits 3wks, 2 days. Started leaving nest yesterday.


Grumpy due Nov 25th, yesterday.
11 due Nov 29th.
Lynx due Dec 5th.
14 due Dec 5th.

Going to list Mutty as available in 2wks.
Will breed 64 today.
Will breed Amber in a week.



Mutty's


Pedigreed sf


Amber's


Rex/nz buck


Pedigreed SF buck


I can't find my needle nose pliers. Need them to pry the clamps off the cages to join them. 🤬


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 26th-
Everyone got hay today.


The only chocolate sf, a doe.



The Rex are so small.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 26th-

10 kits! Hardly fit!


Two of Lynx's kits.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 26th-
Amber's kits-


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

Nov 26th-
And weights on everyone except the first litter kits, need a bigger scale for them!
Mutty's kits shot up in size.
64's kits aren't paired up, just random, as I haven't marked them to tell them apart. But I did get genders on them.


----------



## secuono (Nov 27, 2022)

I put two lights on timers. Looks like I need a 3rd so they're evenly distributing light.
Cleared out more unnecessary stuff, added wall hooks & hung up jug panels, so there's clear floor space now.
Thinking the shelf with scale needs to move to the center, as it's currently off in a corner & kind of inconvenient.
11 got a nest today, she started digging.
Grumpy made a hole in her nest, so, hopefully live kits soon.
Have 1 nest to attach top to, then it & the other will be ready for 14 & Lynx.


----------



## secuono (Nov 29, 2022)

Yesterday-
Picked up 3 more pans. The bucks & the grow outs got them.


Little dogpile.


----------



## secuono (Nov 29, 2022)

Grumpy had her kits!
Sire is the pedigreed SF.
And had to cover her cage up again. What a nutter.
Anyway, 6 jumping beans.

Looks like 4 black, a blue & a mystery color! Maybe it's a tort.

See her evil eye peaking? Lol.



I'm such a dope.

I got a fishing scale to weigh the adults, and that's when I realized that I had confused the #s. 🤦🏽‍♀️

64 is actually Grumpy. That's her tattoo.
4522(tattoo) is the larger sf.
I confused all three, smaller sf was the 3rd. She sold, so no longer here to further confuse. 😅

Anywho!

Weights time!
Put a nest on SF 11, SF 14, Rex Lynx. So, weights on those will have to wait until a week or so after kindling.

Grumpy just had her kits, so I'll wait until they're out of the nest to weigh her, as everything upsets her & I don't need her to abandon her babies.

Was surprised Mutty was heavier than her brother.


----------



## secuono (Nov 29, 2022)

14 tossing hay out and shredding stuff.






Lynx also digging and shredding. Both got chunks of cardboard to curb their destruction. I think I'll cut metal to cover the bottom of the nests.


All adult does now have kits or are expecting kits real soon.


Oh yeah, rabbit stew!


----------



## secuono (Dec 1, 2022)

11 is pulling fur and moving hay.
14 is moving hay. She made a hole in the bottom, had to patch it. Never deep enough.




May be picking up this beauty soon. Lilac otter, pedigreed Rex buck. 11wks old. 🤞


Comparing him to the guy I'm currently using...
He's a mutt, tiny, bad shoulders, but proven & nice color kits come from him. Hoping there will be a nice broken Rex furred son that I can keep, as his sire has nothing but color & fur type to offer.


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2022)

Yesterday-

The Silver Fox pedigreed buck update-
From the same breeder as the two big sisters, but unrelated to them. She has 2 bucks to choose from. Waiting on pics & weights to choose one!

Checked in on Grumpy's kits.
Blue tort?
And a mystery! Coppery-chocolaty look to it.


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2022)

There's a black buck, then 2 black does. But one is Lefty and the other is Righty, can you guess why? Lol


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2022)

Small puffs


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2022)

Ugh.
Size-wise, black wins.
shape-wize, blue tort wins.
😑
What's a breeder to do!?
I'm thinking shape should win, since crap shoulders are hardest to fix. 🤔


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2022)

#11 had 6 kits last night, 2 died. I think they may of been stuck or a hard delivery.
Sucks, she had 7 the first time, but could only manage 4 live this time. 
Her sister is due on Monday. She only had a whopping 2 last time, so I'm hoping for more than two and all alive & healthy! 🤞


But in other news...
New boy is here!
Mr "Baymax"(name on ped) is such a pretty color, a lilac otter. No sneezing on the way home, hope it stays that way the next 30 days!
10wks, 5 days old today. So, he was 4lbs 2.5oz at 10wk, 4 days, for future reference once he has kits on the ground.
He'll be 15wks old once QT is over, on Jan 1st.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 2, 2022)

He sure is a lovely, soft color.

Do you expect/hope kits to be 5-6# at a 12 week harvest?  Remember, rabbits are pets to me, so ???  I know are more about harvest info for poultry, pigs and goats.


----------



## secuono (Dec 2, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> He sure is a lovely, soft color.
> 
> Do you expect/hope kits to be 5-6# at a 12 week harvest?  Remember, rabbits are pets to me, so ???  I know are more about harvest info for poultry, pigs and goats.


Goal is 5# by 8wks. 
Rex will take more generations to get there. They're smaller rabbits and usually more mellow growing. 

1st litter was just under 5# at 10wks, most hit 5# some time between 10 & 11 weeks. Those were sired by the little 6.64# mutt buck. Getting a faster growing SF buck soon & expecting better weights. But this round, they're bred to a 8.3# SF buck, so hoping that also improves weights.
Her sister only had 2 kits, by the 8.3# SF buck, so not really fair to compare them. But they were 4# by 7wks.
My "regular" SF does, net bred to grow fast, one bred to the mutt buck, barely 2.6# by 7wks. Other bred to SF, but they're only 5wks, so can't compare yet, but they were heavier by 4wks and there's 10 of them, vs 7.
I need to make a bunch of line graphs of each litter, as it'll be easier to see which cross is doing best. 😅


----------



## secuono (Dec 4, 2022)

I think the mystery kit is a chocolate. Can't wait to see what it really is!



Always gotta be mashed together. 🤦🏽‍♀️

1st litter pair.
Doe's shoulder is changing, ugh, but weight is good. Buck's shape is nice.




1st litter pair.
Doe's shoulder is changing, ugh, but weight is good. Buck's shape is nice.


----------



## secuono (Dec 4, 2022)

14's only 2 kits.



Lynx × NZ/Rex kits. 8wks old. So small & slow!


----------



## secuono (Dec 4, 2022)

Mutty's kits.
Didn't pose last two, since I realized that I can't tell the 3 blacks apart & they're only 6wks & tiny. I'm thinking all will be culled, along with mom & the sire.
One is biggest, but awful shape. Two have great shape, but small.


----------



## secuono (Dec 4, 2022)

Amber kits


----------



## secuono (Dec 4, 2022)

Yes, that's a new scale. 😅


Again, weights not matched to previous kit weight, except for the chocolate one.


----------



## secuono (Dec 4, 2022)

Finally made some graphs!
I need to mark wean dates & temperature changes, as I'm pretty sure the sudden cold was a problem. The scale swapping/troubles also shows up. I don't think weaning, at 7+ weeks, affected anything.

I didn't start them on their first weigh day, whoopsies.


Fostered castor buck is clearly above everyone else. Can't keep him nor compare him to the others because of that.


I could physically see these not growing and plateauing, but they bounced back nicely.


This one, since I can't tell them apart, I did clusters for the litter instead of individual lines. Not many because there's multiples of the same weight.


Well, all steadily gaining, lol.


----------



## secuono (Dec 7, 2022)

Tons of fur in Lynx & 14's nests, no kits yet.

Grumpy's mystery kit has got to be chocolate.

Used pen to mark the 9 black SF kits. Looked into other types of pens that may last longer & ordered some. Almost double for the same product in stores vs Amazon. Terrible. So, waiting for delivery. 

4522. She moved when I was taking the rear shot. Gotta get new pics of everyone.




It's nice when you can order something one evening and wake up to it delivered, for free, the next morning. And having a $20 coupon used on it to boot.
I need more coupons though, as I'm now down to needing 11 more trays...lol.
I think 4522 will get 2 trays. And then I can give one to Amber & 11 or put two under Grumpy or Lynx. 🤔



Decided that Amber & 11 needed the pans more for now.
Scraped out the mess 4522 made and used bricks to raise the pans.


----------



## Finnie (Dec 8, 2022)

secuono said:


> Ugh.
> Size-wise, black wins.
> shape-wize, blue tort wins.
> 😑
> ...


I agree. Use the one with the better conformation. Then add size later.


----------



## secuono (Dec 8, 2022)

My phone was being a butt. Wouldn't keep recording for more pics.
They're shedding so much! Turns out I kept the baby in the pic.


----------



## secuono (Dec 8, 2022)

Ok, got my phone cooperating again.

Lynx had 7 cute babies!


----------



## secuono (Dec 8, 2022)

Amber-



The smallest litter of two, SF buck & doe-


New guy-


----------



## SageHill (Dec 11, 2022)

secuono said:


> Finally made some graphs!
> I need to mark wean dates & temperature changes, as I'm pretty sure the sudden cold was a problem. The scale swapping/troubles also shows up. I don't think weaning, at 7+ weeks, affected anything.
> 
> I didn't start them on their first weigh day, whoopsies.
> ...


Love the graphs! You can see so much just glancing at them.


----------



## secuono (Dec 11, 2022)

I was taking apart 11's nest, because the cardboard bottom is soggy, when I discovered 5 live kits!
So, she had 1 extra after the original 6, with 2 dead. So, 7 born. 
It also turned out that the nest bottom is dry, so I put it back together and left the wet cardboard. 

Before I took top half off, fully hidden-


Half removed. Surprise! 5 kits!



Then, Grumpy's mystery kit is chocolate!! And the cute tort looking golden. Rest are black.


----------



## secuono (Dec 20, 2022)

Dec 12th-
Decided to list/butcher broken black from Grumpy.
Opal from Lynx jumped up in weight.
Have a few cull marked from the other litters & a few marked to watch/potentially keep back. Just need to get pics for listing them.


New SF buck-




For sure sale or freezer camp buns-


----------



## secuono (Dec 20, 2022)

Dec 17th-

She used to not like me, now the broken blue is always at the door, even licks me. Looks like she's the biggest of the bunch, besides the castor that was fostered.



Sunday-
3 sold.



Decided to list these two as well, buck sold.




Repainted the SF black kits. Almost couldn't see the color, guess 10 days is the repainting cycle on those markers.



Yesterday-
Oct 21st, 15 bags. Lasted 9 weeks, as I'm still using the last bag. Almost 12 pounds fed out a day. That's nuts...lol.

More feed! 14 left in stock.


----------



## secuono (Dec 20, 2022)

Weighed buns today.

Been keeping track of all purchases of trays, feed & original caging and then the sales of buns.
I'm currently in the red $494.


One of Mutty's black does has out preformed every other litter, except the litter of two!
So, I've decided to keep that doe to replace her mom. Everyone else in the litter & dad will go.

I've also decided to let the 1st Grumpy tort doe go, she's just lagging behind.


Minus the chocolate SF doe, the 9 blacks. A couple are already getting in their silvering! The choc is the biggest, so most likely, I won't keep any others.


And here are the weight charts with who I'm watching✔️, who is a cull❌️ & who might be okay❓️.


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 20, 2022)

What’s your breeding schedule


----------



## secuono (Dec 21, 2022)

Youngfarmer2019 said:


> What’s your breeding schedule



Trying for 4wks after kindling. Wean at 7wks.


----------



## Finnie (Dec 23, 2022)

secuono said:


> She used to not like me, now the broken blue is always at the door, even licks me. Looks like she's the biggest of the bunch, besides the castor that was fostered.


Likes you now and biggest of bunch- a good one for keeping!


----------



## secuono (Dec 24, 2022)

Mutty sold.



Keeping the biggest from her litter, Mutty2.0. She's either the left one or right one, lol. Too cold to bother checking.


----------



## secuono (Dec 26, 2022)

Mutty 2.0



Litter of 5 SF-


----------



## secuono (Dec 26, 2022)

Lynx's 2nd litter. Castor and broken harli castor for the dark one? Blues, blacks & opal?


----------



## secuono (Dec 26, 2022)

Another SF litter-



Grumpy's 2nd litter. The tort feels the smallest. Ugh. Choc is big, though.


----------



## secuono (Dec 27, 2022)

Picked up 6 free rabbits, have them settled in. All headed to freezer camp. 
Thinking of culling whitefoot buck as well. Really don't want to keep around a bunch of mutts, but I'll pose him again and if I still like his shape, I'll keep him around to sire a couple of litters to see how they do.
Have someone coming tomorrow for sheep, so will probably weigh my growouts and mark the ones ready to go while I wait around for them. And then cull the next day.
I'll probably cull the following & lighter a few under 5# just to get them off the feed bill; the SF buck from litter of two, the two smallest Lynx kits, two of Mutty's larger kits, Grumpy's tort kit, NZ/Rex brood buck and the 6 free rabbits. Up to 14, that's a busy day! Dogs will be fat from all of the leftovers & holiday leftovers!
Going through 18-20 quarts of feed a day now, gotta cut that down!
The tort is a buck. =/


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2022)

Got Grumpy's weight & 11's. Totally forgot to get posed pics, though.

And the youngest litters got weighed. Grumpy's 2nd litter, blacks got color marked.



Choco girl, silvering up! Went down to 2nd place in weight, but only by 2oz and its a buck, so doesn't matter.


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2022)

Rest of the charts.
Tort has jumped up in weight, but still behind the black...ugh, I kinda wanna keep her a bit longer...

I don't even know wtf that buck is doing! Such a weird swoop, he would of beat the doe if he had kept up the progress. Ah well, he's 100% going to FC! Doe needs a name.



Broken blue still 4-5oz more than the rest! Definitely keeping her. 11 weeks old, 4+#. I think I'll hold out another week on them to get to 5#.


Blue and yellow, give them another week to get to 5# or cull? Other 3 look to need 2 more weeks. Hmm.


Buck Orange surpassed my Choco by 2oz, but she will stay for sure, unknown if I'll keep a buck or not.
They need another 2 weeks or so.


Need to redo Lefty's weight.



I'll weight the 6 free buns later today, just to have a base # for processing.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Dec 30, 2022)

Your tracking of the info is inspiring, I hope I can keep myself on track to do something similar with my new bunnies.


----------



## secuono (Dec 30, 2022)

Updated weights on brood stock.
Rex/NZ buck gained 0.2 pound.



Finally got posed pics of the broken brood buck.



Plus the two new boys. One loves attention, the other, not so much.


----------



## secuono (Dec 30, 2022)

And weights of the free buns. 
Got ages on them, too. Kits all 13 weeks today. One doe 1yr, other 2yrs. Biggest at 4.3# at 13wks is not good.


----------



## secuono (Dec 30, 2022)

And of choco doe.




Almost forgot about the does due soon! Since it's so cold, I left kits longer.
Played a lot of musical cages tonight, added nests, pulled litters, split into genders and so on.
Amber pulled fur & built her nest, due tomorrow.
45 moved hay & built her nest, due next Thursday.


----------



## secuono (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## secuono (Dec 30, 2022)

NZ doe sold.
Whitefoot buck, blue tort & Cali does also sold.

It's HOT today! But breezy, so they're not too pissy at me. Lol




Lost one of the blue rex kits from Lynx. Idk what happened, must of failed to get back into the nest last night, 30F.
Then, Lynx broke her nest wall open midday and took the rest of her babies out exploring for a bit!


Looks like I just need 5 more trays to be finished. But I don't want to be a further $110 in the hole, so, it'll have to wait!


$494 red, minus 120 in buns...$374 in the red.


----------



## secuono (Dec 31, 2022)

Seven put in the freezer today!
Put the hides in there, too.

Live to butchered weights.
NZ kit, 3.41 to 1.81
Cali kits, 4.11 to 2.33
3.54 to 1.88
3.98 to 2.11
SF buck, 4.95 to 2.44
Black Rex kit, 4.74 to 2.27
NZ/Rex brood buck, 6.88 to 3.65

I have to get another picture of the parts bucket, because it apparently failed to display. 🤦🏽‍♀️
1.07 bucket, 9.55 all.
8.48 pound for the dogs!
Everything except the intestines, bones & hides.


So, in all, 13 rabbits have left the building!


----------



## secuono (Dec 31, 2022)

Amber had her kits!
A whopping 12!!



There's one with one white leg and one with a white belly!


----------



## secuono (Dec 31, 2022)

More pics of them, too cute. Hope they all make it!


----------



## secuono (Jan 3, 2023)

I deleted the pics before getting the times, but it looks like it was about 5min a rabbit for processing. Usually, I dilly dally, but I wanted to get it over with quickly. 



Yesterday-
I feel like the stragglers, ones that are a chunk lighter, should be culled earlier as dog food. They seem to eat a ton, take weeks longer to get to 5# and it doesn't make much sense to me to keep feeding them just for the bit of meat that'll end up costing more $ and time.

Two of Mutty's broken does & a SF buck of 10 sold. 
Will probably turn the rest, besides Mutty2.0, into dog food. Just need to use up the scraps bucket of parts first, so, probably in 2 days.

Weighed everybun today. I'll check if any in the other litters are noticeably behind the rest & turn those into dog food as needed. It's too warm out to cull all & store them outside in the barn, unfortunately. No room in freezer or fridge, either.


Mutty2.0, 8wks, 4.6#. 10 & 11wks, 4.12#. So, she plateaued. I did sell mom and then later moved them to a new cage. Wonder if that's why she didn't keep up the growth...



I think I miscounted and there's actually 11, not 12.
One broken hung on & died.
Another broken isn't getting enough milk, it won't take formula & other doe probably won't kindle until wed/thur.

Interesting colors, though.
Looks like 9 fat kits will make it.


The Amber kits I weaned, some plateaued, others didn't notice and kept growing.


----------



## secuono (Jan 3, 2023)

Amber weaned kits. Two okay shapes, rest kinda ugly.
Two castors & righty are the best growing so far. All same weight today, but it should of been lighter castor, then righty, last darker castor.
Can't wait to start using the new buck, these shoulders are horrid.

In order of heaviest to lightest in yesterday's weigh-in.


----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2023)

Yesterday-

Made new cage tags for all the new & keeper buns.
Left info off the Amber kit, as idk which I'll end up keeping back.




So, the failing one is fed today, but now the white leg is failing.


----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2023)

Raked out the floor, removed a nest, put up the tags & hung a 3rd light. I'm now thinking 4 would be best. And that shop light on the right sucks...lol


----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2023)

Moved the rex & sf bucks to the buck side of barn.
Then posed a few...Man, I hate how they change. 😭


----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2023)

The flip flopping failing kits were both fed today! So, they both might make it.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 4, 2023)

This is going to probably be a dumb question....How many teats does a rabbit have? Or do the kits get on and drink and when they are full fall off and more get on? How many is considered a good average litter? 

Like with our hogs, I used to cull any sow that did not have and raise 8 at least.  We always counted teats on a sow and if she didn't have 12 she did not stay either.   Had several that would have 14 teats and litters of 10-12 were considered good.  Had a couple that would have 13-15 and always the runt would get shortchanged... but if they made it,  then after a couple weeks there were usually more than one sow that had farrowed and they would go on whomever was laying down grunting... it was funny because you would hear one start to do the grunting thing, and all the pigs were squealing and next thing there would be 2 or 3 sows giving in to the piglets and then they would all be laying down and the pigs would go from one to another to get on a good teat and then they would fight each other to keep the good teat.  I tried to have at least 2 due at the same time so I could put some from one sow to another when first fresh, if needed to equal out the numbers.    They were in separate pens for the first week or 2, and once the piglets got active then they had access to a bigger lot.  Funny how the sows usually would go into "their own spot" to have the pigs and then they would get much more agreeable to be together after a week or 2.
  I realize that you have the does separate to kindle, but do you try to breed a couple at the same time and can you foster kits back and forth to other ones in the first day or 2?


----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2023)

farmerjan said:


> This is going to probably be a dumb question....How many teats does a rabbit have? Or do the kits get on and drink and when they are full fall off and more get on? How many is considered a good average litter?
> 
> Like with our hogs, I used to cull any sow that did not have and raise 8 at least.  We always counted teats on a sow and if she didn't have 12 she did not stay either.   Had several that would have 14 teats and litters of 10-12 were considered good.  Had a couple that would have 13-15 and always the runt would get shortchanged... but if they made it,  then after a couple weeks there were usually more than one sow that had farrowed and they would go on whomever was laying down grunting... it was funny because you would hear one start to do the grunting thing, and all the pigs were squealing and next thing there would be 2 or 3 sows giving in to the piglets and then they would all be laying down and the pigs would go from one to another to get on a good teat and then they would fight each other to keep the good teat.  I tried to have at least 2 due at the same time so I could put some from one sow to another when first fresh, if needed to equal out the numbers.    They were in separate pens for the first week or 2, and once the piglets got active then they had access to a bigger lot.  Funny how the sows usually would go into "their own spot" to have the pigs and then they would get much more agreeable to be together after a week or 2.
> I realize that you have the does separate to kindle, but do you try to breed a couple at the same time and can you foster kits back and forth to other ones in the first day or 2?




8-10, though, I've never actually counted.
Rabbits are weird. They are in a blind panic, rushing, spazing out the whole time. They find a nip, suckle furiously and then madly go searching for another one. And that's when kits that are "extras" can get a drink. 
Would be nice if they had "assigned" teats like hogs! At least, my mini pigs would do that, then fight each other to keep it.


I like 8 kits. 6 minimum, 10 max. Any more than 10 and I worry they may starve. Any less and I wonder if mom is too fat or a mutt or something else is wrong. 
Number also depends on breed and purpose. Show and dwarf tend to breed for fewer numbers, while meat breed for high numbers. 

It's funny, every time I breed 2-3 does to kindle the same day, only one ends up bred. And I use multiple bucks. When it's a week+ apart, they all seem to kindle. 🤔🤷🏽‍♀️
I'm waiting on a SF to have hers. If there's not a ton of them, I'll move the 2 runts over to her.


----------



## secuono (Friday at 4:42 PM)

Well, after playing musical cages with several buns, weaning a couple litters, weighing & posing several litters, carring out nearly a dozen to new owners & finally culling 7 more in three days last week...I was a bit cut up!
Time for welding gloves!
They match my welding spats, that keep 🤬 hay out of my boots. 🙂


----------



## secuono (Friday at 4:45 PM)

Yesterday-

Totally different kit is now failing. Wtf. Whiteleg is fat n fed. 1st fader is small, but fed. This new guy is dehydrated, not willing to search for milk at all. Tried hand feeding, but like all others, refused to suckle. Really wish tube feeding rabbits was a thing!


I forgot about the top off of feed at the end if the day to my daily count.
18-20 quarts, plus 4qt end of day.
Now down to 12qt morning and 4-6 end of day. Am feeding more hay, though, as they're begging for it.


Two mutty kits will be dogfood tonight. Once Mutty2.0 is left, I'll move her up to a permanent cage.





Possed the 3 sale buns again, they look better this time. Black is 100% cull/pet, though.


----------



## secuono (Friday at 4:46 PM)

So annoyed I found these now...
https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/products/square-garden-tray?variant=42701214908615


----------



## secuono (Monday at 5:12 PM)

Grumpy dreaming of mur-dur...🤣
While her kids bounce on her head.






Got weights on the keeper does.


I wonder if I really should be keeping Mutty2.0 if she's plateaued so badly...Choc doe has now won over her, by a week & 0.15#. 🤔
Starting to think I'll put her in the freezer...
Two smallest went to dog food yesterday, so just Mutty2.0 & her sister left.


----------



## secuono (Monday at 5:15 PM)

Saturday-

45 finally had her kits, 10! Bred to 3-5 SF pedigreed buck. One odd color kit.



Amber's 3 stragglers are still alive and making it. Thought at least one would of gone by now!



And these guys...One has turned into a digger! So, feeder went up last night.
This morning, I find it full of poop!


----------



## secuono (Monday at 5:17 PM)

Saturday-

10 kits, one is struggling, but fed. Will try to hand feed again tonight.
Only one looks black, rest are definitely not.
Two chocolates??
Cool gold one.
Can't wait to see what they all really are!

White leg-

This one might be a black.
2

3

4

5


----------



## secuono (Monday at 5:18 PM)

6


7

The 3rd that struggled and is still having a hard time.
8


9


Chocolates?
10 & 11



I can't count. 🤦🏽‍♀️
There were 12 kits!
11 are in the pictures!


----------



## secuono (Monday at 5:21 PM)

Now that I'm sure that the NZ/Rex broken black buck was the cause of the VM marks, I'm also certain now that those were MINI Rex and not standard as claimed!
Once the new Rex is old enough to breed, it'll be interesting to see if his pairings with the same does will result in larger, faster growing kits!

I also believe that he was the cause of all of the harlequinization in some of the kits!


Blu, the friendly broken blue doe, I gave her two dried gourds. She eventually noticed them & started to fling them around. She waits by the door for her pats n love every time I'm out there, so thought she may want toys.




The tort is the runt in the 2nd litter, sucks. Dates aren't lined up great, oops. Blackie will be replaced by the best doe, if she ends up beating her weights.


They seem pretty similar, so I'm not sure if any will replace Blu. Maybe a doe will be bigger & better shaped.


Huge litter size difference, but it looks like 3 are nearly 2#, which is great. Looks like only 1 is a doe of those three, if she stays at the top & manages to stay at or above Onyx's weights, she'll replace her.



Looks like Sparkle may be beat out by this 2nd litter! If so, she'll be replaced by, it looks like, #4 doe.



Oh, that 3rd failer was fat this morning! Such a rollercoaster!! But it seems all 11 might make it! 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Mini Horses (Monday at 5:26 PM)

Failer found a full teat!!! 🥰👍


----------

